# Cycling shoe spd size 10



## johnboyturbo (22 Oct 2013)

What you got lads plz


----------



## martint235 (22 Oct 2013)

Planet X currently have some really good deals on shoes here.


----------



## Koga (22 Oct 2013)

I have got size 9.....


----------



## johnboyturbo (22 Oct 2013)

None in stock on in size 10


----------



## johnboyturbo (25 Oct 2013)

No one eBay is doing my head in


----------



## vickster (25 Oct 2013)

Just buy from a proper retailer, cost a few quid more but they'll be new and decent

e.g. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mt33-mtb-spd-shoes-2013/rp-prod55369


----------



## martint235 (25 Oct 2013)

Or http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/bontrager-race-mountain-bike-shoe-black-id79869.html


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2013)

THESE have always been very well regarded for the money.

FWIW Wiggle do free returns as well, (others may do as well IDK). 

So if the size is wrong you can get it sorted at no extra cost.

FYI, every pair of cycling shoes and boots I've ever bought have always been a size up from my normal shoe size, just saying as it may help you get it right first time.


----------



## johnboyturbo (25 Oct 2013)

So if I am a 10 get a 11 mate


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2013)

johnboyturbo said:


> So if I am a 10 get a 11 mate


IME yes, but others say their normal shoe size is correct for them, but it's just never been that way for me or anyone else I personally know, and that covers around 7 or 8 different shoe manufacturers.

If buying online I'd always recommend going up one size, then if they're wrong get them swapped, but I'd wager you'd be more likely to get it right first time by sizing up.

Or, go to your LBS, try them on and then you can be 100% sure of the sizing first time, *BUT*, if you do this *PLEASE* buy them from the LBS, don't pi$$ them off by using and abusing them, it's simply not cricket.


----------



## johnboyturbo (25 Oct 2013)

Ok cool just want a cheap pair never used them before so trying them.........

Carnac what are they likelike


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Oct 2013)

johnboyturbo said:


> Carnac what are they likelike


Never heard of them TBH, but then again there's lots of things I've never heard of


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2013)

johnboyturbo said:


> So if I am a 10 get a 11 mate


Depends on the shoe, I have two pairs of specialized SPD shoes, one a 43 (and even a little large) and one a 44, fits well. Depends a lot on the width of the shoes and your foot

I went on holiday to Carnac once  Never heard of a shoe brand of the same name, nor has Google from what I can see

If you really just want cheap tryout SPDs, go to Sports Direct for a pair of muddy fox, can try them on too


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> I went on holiday to Carnac once  Never heard of a shoe brand of the same name, nor has Google from what I can see


I think a visit to Specsavers is called for! If you type 'Carnac' into the Google search box, one of its suggestions is 'Carnac shoes'. Click that, and you get ... lots of Carnac cycling shoes!


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2013)

Well maybe my Google is different but if I enter Carnac on the first page, there is not one mention of shoes. If I add shoes, then ok, but hey I have still never heard of them. I don't use inverted commas when Googling - indeed adding them here still brings up no shoes. Weird


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

I literally did what I posted above - typed c-a-r-n-a-c (without the hyphens!) and watched what Google suggested in the dropdown list. By the time I got the whole word out, 'carnac shoes' (without the inverted commas!) was high in the list, and I just clicked that.

As for not hearing of the Brand ... I had heard of them, though I have never owned a pair of their shoes, but (coincidentally) a pal told me yesterday that he was buying some Carnac shoes!


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> If you type 'Carnac' into the Google search box, one of its suggestions is 'Carnac shoes'



+1, perhaps it's a browser thing vickster?




FWIW I'm currently using Chrome.


----------



## vickster (26 Oct 2013)

I use Firefox - type and hit return, yes shoes in drop down but not on first page...anyhow this is rather off topic 

Colin, I bow down to your far superior browsing skills


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

It will be a while before my mate has tested his new Carnac shoes because they are in the USA and he isn't! (He is going for a long holiday and the prices over there are lower so he bought them online and got them delivered to the person he will be staying with.)


----------

